# Favorite TV advert using a fantasy theme



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 11, 2008)

My most recent memory is the one using World Of Warcraft to advertise a truck.  There is also one that advertises a van but I think the W.O.W. is by far the best one I've ever seen.  Which ones do you remember?


----------



## Steve Jordan (Feb 11, 2008)

My favorite would be the Levi's commercial featuring an invisible boy and girl in his loft, stripping out of their Levi's tops and jeans and about to _git it on_ (when Mom shows up and ruins the party).


----------

